
Earning Bitcoin Through Arbitrage Software - bmmayer1
http://www.bitcoinbulls.net/how-to-earn-bitcoins-through-arbitrage-software-aka-bot/
======
Avalaxy
How does one automate the bank aspect of arbitrage? You'd need to withdraw the
money to your bank account and make a deposit to the other exchange pretty
often, you'd like to automate that as well. Most banks don't provide an API to
do this though.

~~~
anebg
Selenium, Macros, etc

------
dsfsdfd
I made a couple of hundred pounds out of 20 by spotting intra exchange
arbitrage opportunities on cryptsy. Just calculated all possible paths through
the various coins and waited for a profitable loop to open. It was like riding
waves through the markets, but the waves got smaller and smaller as the market
became more efficient :( I started thinking about trying to understand if it
might be possible to induce resonances within the interconnected markets to
create more waves, but it I didn't have the time for such a hairbrained
scheme.

------
donquichotte
I tried to do n-point arbitrage on a single service (e.g. US$-BTC-RUB-US$).
The reason to stick to a single service was that moving money between services
could not be automated at the time, and, as the article states, a huge spread
is required due to withdrawal and banking fees.

While trying this, I got the impression that some people must already be doing
this at large scale, possibly the operators of the service themselves. All
types of n-point arbitrage I tried had zero return.

------
kbody
I was expecting some more insights however this is what basically a person
with no previous experience with the topic in the Bitcoin context would write.

Anyway I also did it in the past as well, but nowadays there are too many
players already and the exchange fees don't leave much room.

------
vegaquark
Does not work anymore.

